# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  ISO large sheet of acrylic

## JosephPesina

Hey All,

I'm looking for a company that can sell me a 36in. x 86in.sheet of acrylic for a good price. I got some quotes locally (SLC,UT) and they were outrageously expensive. 
Any resources or advice?

----------


## Lynnpants

Contact this company:
*Evonik Cyro LLC* 
299 Jefferson Road 
Parsippany, NJ 07054-0677 
http://www.evonik.com/northamerica

----------


## efrates

Colorado Plastics, AIA Plastics, Plastics Design and Manufacturing, PlasticWorks, Professional Plastics, etc

----------

